# Überall nur 60fps?



## craftundfun (21. Januar 2018)

*Überall nur 60fps?*

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem auf einen AMD Ryzen 5 1600 gewechselt. Ich habe ebenfalls den Ram, das Mainboard und das Netzteil getauscht/aufgerüstet. Mein Problem ist es, dass ich seit der Aufrüstung überall nur maximal 60fps habe. Überall ist Vsync aus. Sogar in Benchmarks auf den niedrigsten Einstellung bekomme ich nur maximal 60fps. Habe schon alles versucht, in den Spielen habe ich auch die FPS-Limits erhöht, z.B. Overwatch: von 60fps auf 300fps. Es funktioniert aber nicht. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

craftundfun 

Mein System:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
GPU: KFA2 GTX 1060 3GB EXOC
RAM: 8GB 2133mhz
Mainboard: Asus Prime B350M-E
Netzteil: Corsair VS450


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Überall nur 60fps?*

Haste treiberseitig geschaut, ob Vsync aus ist? Evtl. ist Freesync an?`Welche Frame-Anzeige verwendest du?


----------



## Schwarzseher (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Überall nur 60fps?*

Taktet die Cpu richtig hoch?Hast du übertaktet?
1,55 GHz Bug Ryzen 1600 nach Oc permanent auf 1,55Ghz getaktet!


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Überall nur 60fps?*

Wie heißt der Monitor?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Überall nur 60fps?*

Framelimiter im Treiber aktiviert?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Überall nur 60fps?*

Nvidia hat keinen framelimiter im Treiber.
Einfach mal Vsync in den 3D Einstellungen ausschalten.


----------



## Noname1987 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Überall nur 60fps?*

In absteigender Reihenfolge:
Framerate lock im treiber? (Bzw in anderer Software)
Framerate lock im spiel?
Vsync?
Taktraten ok? (Afterburner)
 ok?


----------



## craftundfun (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Überall nur 60fps?*

Die Taktraten von CPU und GPU sind ok. Prozessor ist übertaktet und läuft auf 3.6GHz, Grafikkarte läuft unter Last auf ca. 1900mhz. Vsync in den Nvidia-Einstellungen ist deaktiviert, wie in den Spielen. Es ist ebenfalls kein Framelock im Spiel aktiviert. Mein Bildschirm ist ein Samsung Syncmaster. Der hat zwar nur 60hz, was auch von den Fps her funktioniert, aber für Aufnahmen oder so brauche ich mehr als 60fps (z. B. für Zeitlupeneffekte). Zum Anzeigen der Fps benutze ich Nvidia Experience oder die Ingame-Anzeigen.


----------



## Noname1987 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Überall nur 60fps?*

Limitiert ein mitlaufendes aufnahmeprogramm?


----------



## craftundfun (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Überall nur 60fps?*

Als ich meinen PC zum ersten Mal gestartet habe, hatte ich mehr als 60fps in den Spielen, aber seit dem zweitem Start habe ich diese FPS Sperren. Seitdem habe ich keine neue Software installiert, mein Gedanke ging aber Richtung Wallpaper Engine, habe diese schon deaktiviert und es ausprobiert, dies hat aber auch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Überall nur 60fps?*

Einfach mal alles unnötige aus dem Autostart werfen.


----------

